# Leisure batteries discharge



## petal665 (Jun 16, 2009)

My leisure batteries discharge when nothing is switched on.
Can anyone please tell me how to find which item on the
circuit is causing this?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Petal.
This problem has often been discussed at length.

Apart from placing a multi meter across each fuse until you find the 'drain', there are some parasitic loads that are always on.

Radio memory, fridge, alarm, etc.

Ray.


----------



## petal665 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thank you for the quick reply Ray.I've got a cheap voltmeter.
will that do the job? The drain seems to be a lot more than a parasitic item would cause.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Take a look at this thread.....................

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-81304.html

Ray.


----------



## petal665 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for that Ray.I've printed it and will try to make 
sense of it.
Alan


----------

